# WebVisit-Html Seite aktualisiert sich nicht



## Nikola1985 (7 Juni 2019)

Hallo,<br><br>Wir benutzen verschiedene Android und Windows Tablets um sich mit ILC 130 Web Server zu verbinden. In letzter Zeit habe ich das Problem das die Seiten nach einige Zeit einfrieren. Das heißt, wenn ich auf eine Taste drücke sehe ich im PC Worx online Modus das die Taste betätigt wurde(Bit wird gesetzt), aber Visu schaltet die Taste nicht um (wird nicht angezeigt dass die Taste betätigt wurde).  Die Änderung wird angezeigt erst wenn ich die Seite neu einlese. Ich habe es mit Chrome und Firefox versucht, aber kein unterschied. Ich dachte das Problem liegt vielleicht an zu hohe Resolution 1920x1080 (weil wir letztlich neuere Tablets genommen haben), aber ich habe Info bekommen das auch Tablets mit 1200x800px Probleme machen. Im WebVisit habe ich es probiert mit "Standard load" so wie auch "Load when needed and keep nothing" aber es hat auch nicht geholfen. Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee was das sein könnte?


----------



## Phoenix Contact (12 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Ihre Anfrage  wird unter folgender Vorgangsnummer bearbeitet: 
_________________________________________________________________
 Call number: 00120707
_________________________________________________________________

Mir fehlen zur Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage noch einige Informationen:



Visu+ Version?
Wird Visu+ Mobile auf dem Tablet verwendet?
Wenn ja? Wie ist die Konfiguration im Visu+ Mobile getroffen worden?
Firmware-Version von der ILC 130
Zur genaueren Analyse würde ich mir gerne die Projekte näher anschauen wollen. Bitte packen Sie die Projekte in ein .zip Ordner und senden Sie diesen per Mail an automation-service@phoenixcontact.com.

Bitte geben Sie in der Mail die Referenz zu diesem Supportfall mit Angabe der Ticketnummer an.

Beste Grüße,
Jonas


----------



## Nikola1985 (12 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Visu+ benutze ich nicht. Um ehrlich zu sein, bis jetzt habe ich nicht von dem Programm gewusst.
Für die Visualisierung benutze ich WebVisit 6.21.00
Für die Programmerstellung PC Worx 6.30.1202
Am Windows 7 und Android Tablet benutze ich Google Chrome als Web Browser. Eine Ausnahme war Tappian lockdown kiosk app für Android.
Die Probleme treten am ILC131ETH und ILC151ETH Steuerung auf .
ILC131 HW/FW-02/460
ILC151 HW/FW-01/442


----------



## Phoenix Contact (12 Juni 2019)

Vollkommen richtig Sie benutzen WebVisit. War durch die Anfrage etwas verwirrt, aber nun ist mir Ihre Applikation klar geworden.
Sie möchte die WebVisit-Seiten mit einem Tablet, etc. anzeigen lassen.



Was haben Sie in WebVisit als Client-Technologie ausgewählt? (Java-Applet, HTML5)
Wenn Sie einen Rechner direkt an die SPS anschließen verhält sich dann die Seite gleich?

Bitte senden Sie mir eine Mail mit den Projekten oder melden Sie sich unter der Hotline direkt bei mir, damit wir das Problem weiter analysieren können.


----------



## Nikola1985 (12 Juni 2019)

Als Client-Technologie ist HTML5 ausgewählt.
Normalerweise Programmiere ich alles über Notebook (direkt angeschlossen) und da habe ich eigentlich niemals Probleme gemerkt. Von der Baustelle habe ich nachträglich Info bekommen das die Visu einfriert, erst als die Tablets schon länger in Betrieb waren. Das Projekt habe ich schon an die angegebene Adresse geschickt.


----------



## Djpredator69 (21 November 2019)

es muss 131 oder 151 mit html5 sein 
die 130 oder 150 funzten nur mit java das wird leider von den meisten browsern nicht mehr unterstützt


----------



## Djpredator69 (21 November 2019)

es muss 131 oder 151 mit html5 sein 
die 130 oder 150 funzten nur mit java das wird leider von den meisten browsern nicht mehr unterstützt


unter java lokale datenspeicherung ausschalten


----------



## Nikola1985 (21 November 2019)

Hallo ! Entschuldigung, ich habe am Anfang falsche Information geschrieben. Es handelt sich um ILC 131 Model. Ich habe in Zwischenzeit endeckt wo das Problem liegt.  Um 8 Tasten Transparent zu machen habe ich im Optionen dem Haken unter "Edit a Source1" ausgeschaltet. Obwohl diese  Tasten danach noch normal funktionierten, verursacht es nach betätigen irgend einer der 8 Tasten das alle andere nicht transparente Tasten, die dem Haken noch haben, einfrieren. Ich habe es geschafft zu umgehen indem ich einfach transparentes (PNG) Bild zu dem 8 Tasten zugewiesen habe.  Ich weiß nicht ob der Haken unter "Edit a Source1" unbedingt gesetzt sein muss, aber dass alle andere nicht verwandte Tasten dabei einfrieren ist glaube ich ein Bug im Software.


----------

